# We're losing our only PCA congregation



## Galatians220 (Feb 6, 2009)

For a couple of years now, we've had a PCA congregation located near those of us in the far west Detroit suburbs: GracePointe Presbyterian Church.

Unfortunately, Sunday, Feb. 15 will be Grace Pointe's last service. The next closest PCA is in Fenton, MI, not too far from Flint. (A 90-mile round-trip for us.) We've been to the Fenton church, but never to Grace Pointe. I've been working on our own little church plant for over 2 years now & so, with regard to GP, I suppose I was part of the problem, not part of the solution. GP is closing because the offerings just weren't there.

I'm interested in your opinions of the web site; obviously, though, I don't know how long it'll remain on the internet.

Margaret


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your congregation. A plant can be a wonderful experience, so it must be somewhat bewildering to have it not work out. 

There is an OPC church about 20 miles away from Detroit at Farmington Hills which might give you a place to serve. Both my husband and I were in the PCA before moving to the OPC.


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh, our plant didn't fail; ours is the Detroit Preaching Station of the Free Church of Scotland [Continuing] & we draw up to 15 or so each week, but we're very tight w/ our resources &, DV, unlikely to fail in the near future... No, I'm just lamenting the closure of a PCA near here.

Aware of the OPC in Farmington; was a member of it for about a year... 

*Thanks!*

Margaret

P. S. Posts short because the pin in my right hand is killing me, as is the heavy cast; pin comes out on 2/9; smaller cast will be put on then. _There's not enough Vicodin in the world..._


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 6, 2009)

It's sad to see the PCA church plant going down.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 6, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> I'm interested in your opinions of the web site; obviously, though, I don't know how long it'll remain on the internet.



Appears a bit touchy-feely to me. I prefer to be more straightforward. I like the setup of the website. User-friendly.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 6, 2009)

That is sad.


----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi M.! Don't wan't to make you type too much with a hurt hand, but I am a little confused, I thought you were in a continuing Free Church (Scotland)???


----------



## BJClark (Feb 6, 2009)

Galatians220;




> Unfortunately, Sunday, Feb. 15 will be Grace Pointe's last service. The next closest PCA is in Fenton, MI, not too far from Flint. (A 90-mile round-trip for us.) We've been to the Fenton church, but never to Grace Pointe. I've been working on our own little church plant for over 2 years now & so, with regard to GP, I suppose I was part of the problem, not part of the solution. GP is closing because the offerings just weren't there.



Maybe those who are going to be without a church home, will find a home in your congregation..


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi, Jon, yeah, we're the Free Church [Continuing]... Here's a link to our denomination (we're supposed to get our own web site one of these days; our pulpit supply/evangelist was formerly pastor of the FCC in Dayton, OH): Welcome. Thanks, too, for your mention of my hand -- that was so nice of you!

Hi, Bobbi -- Well, _from your typing fingers to the Lord's will,_ people will come...! That would be great, but... I don't think we were any competition for this particular PCA because it involved bands & PowerPoint & worship choruses & "lite" things, and we're EP, no instruments, TR only, headcoverings for women encouraged, RPW, etc., etc. GP is only about 15 minutes from where we meet now, and so it's conceivable that we might draw some. Thanks!

Margaret


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear, Margaret. Will be praying (also for you're pain).


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Feb 7, 2009)

That's sad to hear. The Detroit area is starved for lack of solid Reformed churches. There is a PCA church in Brighton, MI (where I was baptized two years ago even!) which is closer to Detroit than Fenton. I hope to visit the Free Church plant in Canton soon. I've visited the Free Church [not continuing?] in Livonia and was greatly blessed.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 7, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> Hi, Jon, yeah, we're the Free Church [Continuing]... Here's a link to our denomination (we're supposed to get our own web site one of these days; our pulpit supply/evangelist was formerly pastor of the FCC in Dayton, OH): Welcome. Thanks, too, for your mention of my hand -- that was so nice of you!
> 
> Hi, Bobbi -- Well, _from your typing fingers to the Lord's will,_ people will come...! That would be great, but... I don't think we were any competition for this particular PCA because it involved bands & PowerPoint & worship choruses & "lite" things, and we're EP, no instruments, TR only, headcoverings for women encouraged, RPW, etc., etc. GP is only about 15 minutes from where we meet now, and so it's conceivable that we might draw some. Thanks!
> 
> Margaret



Maybe there were people who didn't know that there was another option, or another way to worship. Maybe these will find your church.


----------

